# isp config mailbox unavailable



## TomDieLoK (14. Jan. 2017)

Hallo,

Versuche erfolglos Emails über Rouncube also http:beispiel.de:8080/webmail usw

Rouncube Anmeldung läuft das erfolgreiche Senden auch, nur die Emails kommen nicht an.Im Gegenzug versuche ich über den Thunderbird eine email zu senden an meine erstellte Email via Isp Config.
Thunderbird zeigt beim Senden sofort folgenden Fehler:

_Fehler beim Senden der Nachricht: Der Mail-Server antwortete: 
Requested action not taken: mailbox unavailable
invalid DNS MX or A/AAAA resource record.
 Bitte überprüfen Sie die E-Mail-Adresse des Empfängers "support(at)beispiel.de" und wiederholen Sie den Vorgang._

Habe auch versucht via DNS einige Tutorials zu Probieren alles erfolglos..habe nun den DNS eintrag Leer und hoffe das mir jemand helfen kann.

ispconfig installiert nach The Perfect Server - Debian 8 Jessie (Apache2, BIND, Dovecot, ISPConfig 3)
auch anschliessend alle programme nochmal manuell durchgegangen, allles up to date auch ein update.sh durchgeführt usw...


gruss
TomDieLok


----------



## florian030 (14. Jan. 2017)

Die DNS-Zone hast Du aber richtig angelegt? So ganz nebenbei ist _upport(at)beispiel.de _wenig hilfreich.


----------



## TomDieLoK (14. Jan. 2017)

dns zone habe ich wieder leer nachdem ich einiges hin und her ausprobiert habe ohne erfolg, wenn mir jemand erklären kann was wohin eingetragen wird mache ich das gern.
zum (at) ich kann beim eröffnen eine threads keinen link posten, deswegen musste ich das @ in ein at umwandeln...

also die domain email ist angelegt bzw 2 webamster(at)domain.de und support(at)domain.de roundcube funkt auch.
wie florian richtig erkannt hat denke ich auch es könnt an der richtigen DNS Einstellungen liegen...


----------



## robotto7831a (14. Jan. 2017)

Gib mal deine Domain auf der folgenden Seite ein und sag uns ob der irgendwelche Fehler meldet.

http://www.dnsinspect.com/


----------



## TomDieLoK (14. Jan. 2017)

ist einiges möchte nicht, den thread zuspammen...
wie beschrieben nach einigen erfolglosen versuchen usw...mom ist dns zone leer...
weil ich nicht nochmal irgendeinen mist da reinschreiben möchte..


----------



## robotto7831a (14. Jan. 2017)

Bei deinem MX Record bzw. dem zugehörigen A Record ist ein Punkt hinter der IP Adresse.


----------



## TomDieLoK (14. Jan. 2017)

Mom ist kein DNS eintrag vorhanden, reicht es nur den dns eintrag per assisten zu konfigurieren??


----------



## robotto7831a (14. Jan. 2017)

Nutzt Du ISPConfig als DNS Server oder den DNS Server deines Domainproviders?


----------



## TomDieLoK (14. Jan. 2017)

Vorlage-default Server-mein server Kunde-tomdielok
Domain-dota2-netzwerk.de
IP Adresse.-7.228.132.142
*ns1.myvirtualserver.com.* *
ns2.myvirtualserver.com.* 
E-Mail Adresse meine email...

so richtig


----------



## TomDieLoK (14. Jan. 2017)

Zitat von robotto7831a:


> Nutzt Du ISPConfig als DNS Server oder den DNS Server deines Domainproviders?


mail per rouncube uns isp config eigentlich


----------



## robotto7831a (14. Jan. 2017)

Du hast meine Frage nicht verstanden oder?


----------



## TomDieLoK (14. Jan. 2017)

Zitat von robotto7831a:


> Du hast meine Frage nicht verstanden oder?


die domain usw. liegt bei meinem hoster....möchte eigentlich nur die emails via roundcube verwalten
emails senden und empfangen können zugehörig zur domain natürlich...
also support@dota2-netzwerk.de usw.....


----------



## TomDieLoK (14. Jan. 2017)

dns server meines providers


----------



## robotto7831a (14. Jan. 2017)

Dann sind die DNS Einstellungen in ISPConfig vollkommen irrelevant. Du musst bei deinem Provider die DNS Einstellungen vornehmen.


----------



## TomDieLoK (14. Jan. 2017)

Zitat von robotto7831a:


> Dann sind die DNS Einstellungen in ISPConfig vollkommen irrelevant. Du musst bei deinem Provider die DNS Einstellungen vornehmen.



so sehen die einstellungen dort aus aber wir funkt das nun mit den emails??
Dann wundert mich es nicht, das ich da STunden lang, versucht habe mit den DNS einstellungen emails zu versenden und empfangen..lol...


----------



## robotto7831a (14. Jan. 2017)

Bei mx muss mail.dota2-Netzwerk usw. eingetragen werden. Und setzt die TTL mal auf eine Stunde oder so.


----------



## TomDieLoK (14. Jan. 2017)

neues mx mail oder das vorhandene ersetzen? Alles auf 1 std. anpassen oder nur mail..??

gruss

ps.s: wie funkt das nun weiter, das über die 2 angelegten email kontos im isp config und roundcube emails empfangen werden...

danke für deine hilfe.


----------



## robotto7831a (14. Jan. 2017)

Nur der MX Eintrag. Bis auf die Nameserver würde ich überall die TTL auf eine Stunde setzen.


----------



## TomDieLoK (14. Jan. 2017)

so angepasst, habe aber nun 2x mx....bzw wie gehts weiter


----------



## robotto7831a (14. Jan. 2017)

Warum hast Du jetzt einen zweiten MX Eintrag angelegt?


----------



## TomDieLoK (14. Jan. 2017)

Zitat von robotto7831a:


> Warum hast Du jetzt einen zweiten MX Eintrag angelegt?


sorry...etz aber so ok??


----------



## robotto7831a (14. Jan. 2017)

Nein. Du hast immer noch nicht mail.dota2 usw. bei dem MX eingetragen.


----------



## TomDieLoK (14. Jan. 2017)

Zitat von robotto7831a:


> Nein. Du hast immer noch nicht mail.dota2 usw. bei dem MX eingetragen.


der letzte eintrag ist doch ein MX  mail.dota2-netzwerk.de


----------



## robotto7831a (14. Jan. 2017)

Laut deinem Bild steht dort eine IP drin.


----------



## TomDieLoK (14. Jan. 2017)

Zitat von robotto7831a:


> Laut deinem Bild steht dort eine IP drin.


jepp richtig die IP ist Falsch ok was muss da rein...??


----------



## robotto7831a (14. Jan. 2017)

Wie oft denn noch.  Ein MX Record sollte auf einen A Record verweisen.

mail.dota2-Netzwerk.de


----------



## TomDieLoK (14. Jan. 2017)

Zitat von robotto7831a:


> Wie oft denn noch.  Ein MX Record sollte auf einen A Record verweisen.


----------



## robotto7831a (14. Jan. 2017)

Jetzt müssen wir noch auf das DNS Update warten. Da dort vorher ein Tag stand, könnte es bis zu einem Tag dauern.


----------



## TomDieLoK (14. Jan. 2017)

also der email eingang imscp-roundcube funktioniert nun  endlich vielen dank...
nur das senden via roundcube an thunderbird nicht wird zwar als gesendet abgelegt aber kommt nicht an...


----------



## robotto7831a (14. Jan. 2017)

Was sagt das Maillog?


----------



## TomDieLoK (14. Jan. 2017)

Zitat von robotto7831a:


> Was sagt das Maillog?


----------



## TomDieLoK (14. Jan. 2017)

*E-Mail Warteschlange*


----------



## TomDieLoK (14. Jan. 2017)

mail.log


----------



## robotto7831a (14. Jan. 2017)

Bei deinem Provider ist kein PTR Record für deinen Hostnamen hinterlegt.


----------



## TomDieLoK (14. Jan. 2017)

*E-Mail Warnung Protokoll*


----------



## TomDieLoK (14. Jan. 2017)

Zitat von robotto7831a:


> Bei deinem Provider ist kein PTR Record für deinen Hostnamen hinterlegt.


das bedutet was??denn das empfang der email funkt ja...


----------



## robotto7831a (14. Jan. 2017)

GMX sagt, dass deine Serverkonfiguration nicht vollständig ist und das passt zu Spammern. Und darum wird deine Mail abgelehnt.


----------



## TomDieLoK (14. Jan. 2017)

naja wenigstens kann ich immerhin schon emails empfangen..ist das ein problem das zu lösen ist oder ein bug...


----------



## robotto7831a (14. Jan. 2017)

Du musst nur das machen was ich geschrieben habe. Bei deinem Serverprovider einen PTR Record anlegen.


----------



## TomDieLoK (14. Jan. 2017)

Zitat von robotto7831a:


> Du musst nur das machen was ich geschrieben habe. Bei deinem Serverprovider einen PTR Record anlegen.


Also ich bin nimmer der jüngste lol 
habe mir viel wissen selbst angeignet aber wie ich da wo ein PTR Record anlegen soll hmm weiss nichtmal was das ist um ehrlich zu sein
bitte dich um geduld und hilfe wie ich da was machen soll mit dem RTS Record


----------



## hilfswicht (14. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Tom,
also Robotto war schon sehr geduldig.
Ich werfe mal eine Link in den Raum:
http://serverzeit.de/tutorials/admins-haften

Zur Lösung auch noch was.
Du musst bei deinem ServerAnbieter - myvirtualserver.de irgendwo im Serververwaltungsbereich deine Ip-Adresse sehen. 37.228.132.142
und dort kann man auch meist den PTR aka Reverse setzen.
Aber wie gesagt, ist ein RootServer geeignet?

gruß Michael


----------



## robotto7831a (14. Jan. 2017)

Vor allem das sind absolute Basics.


----------



## TomDieLoK (14. Jan. 2017)

ja danke für den link den kenne ich , dank an robotto natürlich für seine geduldige hilfe..
habe nachgesehen mit PTR im Interface steht da nix, sonst wüsste ich das....
Hallo an dich hilfswicht, immerhin kann ich schon emails empfangen, mir ging es ja nur darum emails senden und empfangen via rundcube und isp config.
kenne das imscp dort wurde das alles im autoinstaller mitinstalliert und hier eben nicht.

das dies nun so eine aktion ist/wird wusste ich nicht ich habe selber schon seit 2 tagen solo probiert ohne erfolg deswegen dieser thread hier im forum.

gruss


----------



## robotto7831a (14. Jan. 2017)

Irgendwo bei dem Serveranbieter muss man es einstellen können oder halt den Support befragen.


----------



## TomDieLoK (14. Jan. 2017)

ok danke und closed...


----------



## hilfswicht (14. Jan. 2017)

einen gutgemeinten Rat schiebe ich dennoch hinterher.
Wenigstens die Adresse bei Denic und im Impressum des Forum angleichen. Weia
und sollte ich diese IP gleich in die BANliste setzen?  schongut ich hör den Flame auf.


----------

